# My big beast



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Here is a recent shot I liked that I figured I would share-
Let me know what ya think please everyone-
Thanks....

View attachment 175860


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Now this sot I like....what do you do to get the lighting precise?
Do you just sit and wait for the perfect shot?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

notaverage said:


> Now this sot I like....what do you do to get the lighting precise?
> Do you just sit and wait for the perfect shot?


Thanks Sir-
It is incredibaly (sp) easy to ge tthese shots with the setup I have....Basically just toss up the flash and start firing away man-They all turn out like this-Some just better than other's....I have not even editted this pic yet.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

That Pacus is by far one of the best fish on this site AK. Never gets old lookin at pics of him. Nice job AK!! How much does that big guy eat?? Hell my fish is only 4 inches and it is a bottomless pit after feeding every other day. Cant imagine how much that guy would eat in a feeding.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

lo4life said:


> That Pacus is by far one of the best fish on this site AK. Never gets old lookin at pics of him. Nice job AK!! How much does that big guy eat?? Hell my fish is only 4 inches and it is a bottomless pit after feeding every other day. Cant imagine how much that guy would eat in a feeding.


I posted a vid awhile back showing the big boy eating a full bag of 2 inch shrimp-I buy them with upward of 40 pieces to a bag-Un cooked,shell off. I feed him this daily-He does have his off days with as often as I feed him-So sometimes he could only eat 15 to 20 shrimp daily....

I try not to think about feeding bills with my fish.....It would get depressing I'm sure....

IMO-Big Frank is the best fish on this site.......


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

So your flash is on top of the tank?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

notaverage said:


> So your flash is on top of the tank?


Yes-
Shooting through half inch glass also.....From the top-And shooting through 2 pieces of glass through the front also-One piece being half inch and the other piece being 3/4 inch.....


----------



## kfreeman (Feb 14, 2008)

Enter that into pic contest ugot my vote. Nice pic


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Just...WOW!


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

AKSkirmish said:


> That Pacus is by far one of the best fish on this site AK. Never gets old lookin at pics of him. Nice job AK!! How much does that big guy eat?? Hell my fish is only 4 inches and it is a bottomless pit after feeding every other day. Cant imagine how much that guy would eat in a feeding.


I posted a vid awhile back showing the big boy eating a *full bag of 2 inch shrimp*-I buy them with *upward of 40 pieces* to a bag-Un cooked,shell off. I feed him this daily-He does have his off days with as often as I feed him-So sometimes he could only eat 15 to 20 shrimp daily....

I try not to think about feeding bills with my fish.....It would get depressing I'm sure....

IMO-Big Frank is the best fish on this site.......
[/quote]








Well others will agree that the big guy is right up there in the standings for best fish. Yea thats right I did watch that vid of yours. That picture almost looks like Jaws comming out of the deep to eat you LOL..


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Always nice when you post your pacu.


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

Awesome pic AK!!!! What camera are you shooting with. Your pics are always top notch can't say anything different about your inhabitants!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

roccov12345 said:


> Awesome pic AK!!!! What camera are you shooting with. Your pics are always top notch can't say anything different about your inhabitants!


Thanks-
Canon 400D (XTI)-And either a 100mm macro lense or my 70-200L.And wireless flash


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

very nice AK, a true monster in an aquarium


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

rhomkeeper said:


> very nice AK, a true monster in an aquarium


Appreciated :nod:


----------



## pbucch (Nov 18, 2008)

Great picture, how big is that fish?


----------



## moonie (Nov 11, 2007)

that is one of my favorite tanks


----------



## sicklid-holic (Mar 25, 2005)

Wow, that beast looks like a submarine. How big is he?


----------

